# Estaçao remota



## Gunnl (7 Ago 2009 às 12:54)

Boas,
estou a pensar instalar uma estação num local remoto o que implica equipamento com baterias, energia solar e capacidade de armazenamento de dados. Será que alguém já adquiriu algo semelhante e me pode aconselhar algo ou dar algumas dicas ?

Obrigado.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Ago 2009 às 13:10)

Gunnl disse:


> Boas,
> estou a pensar instalar uma estação num local remoto o que implica equipamento com baterias, energia solar e capacidade de armazenamento de dados. Será que alguém já adquiriu algo semelhante e me pode aconselhar algo ou dar algumas dicas ?
> 
> Obrigado.



Já vi estações Davis instaladas em locais remotos.

Equipamento:

Estação Davis
Datalogger IP ou Serial
Modem 3G /Modem GPRS
Painel solar com acumulador para alimentar Consola Davis e Modem 3G

Uma pesquisa no google mostra algumas soluções para a instalação remota das Davis.


----------

